# Workshop draws



## sumo2001 (29 Jul 2020)

I'm building mobile stands for my bemch saw,thicknesser,pillar drill and workbench all with draws and i'm in 2 minds as wether to use full extension ball bearing runners from here https://furnica.co.uk/collections/drawer-runners-600mm or just make tradional draws any thoughts?


----------



## MikeG. (29 Jul 2020)

Draws: knickers or other undergarments.
Drawers: sliding boxes, usually of wood.

For a workshop I can't see why you wouldn't use drawer runners, other than cost, if that's your preference.


----------



## pcb1962 (29 Jul 2020)

Definitely go for the 3 part full extension runners IMO, I have a mixture in my workshop cabinets, being able to pull a drawer out all the way makes it so much more useful.


----------



## sumo2001 (29 Jul 2020)

Cheers yes drawers is the correct term brain wasn't in gear LOL.
I was thinking extending runners best solution,cost is a consideration as got about 50 odd drawers to do but in a years time the cost will be forgotten but the inconvenience of the drawers not opening fully will still be with me!


----------



## Sheptonphil (29 Jul 2020)

sumo2001":ik77axzi said:


> Cheers yes drawers is the correct term brain wasn't in gear LOL.
> I was thinking extending runners best solution,cost is a consideration as got about 50 odd drawers to do but in a years time the cost will be forgotten but the inconvenience of the drawers not opening fully will still be with me!


I am now into fitting my 50 drawer setup. The first forty four have three quarter extension runners, the last six have full extension (they ran out of the 3/4). The cost was £1.80 for 500mm 3/4 and £5.90 for the full. I just didn’t want to run the extra £200 on the runners. The 3/4 ones do hide 100mm of the drawer contents, but they don’t really cause a problem. The full extension ones I will use on the 800mm wide unit, all the rest were 500mm or 600mm wide. Think if I did it again, I would still begrudge the £200.

Twenty three fitted, rest in progress


----------



## Woody2Shoes (29 Jul 2020)

MikeG.":11owealh said:


> Draws: knickers or other undergarments.
> Drawers: sliding boxes, usually of wood.
> 
> For a workshop I can't see why you wouldn't use drawer runners, other than cost, if that's your preference.



I don't like to mention it Mike, but I think you've got your knickers in a twist  :lol: they can be drawn up/down so they're drawers too!
PS as in "she rummaged through her drawers to find a clean pair of drawers"


----------



## MikeG. (29 Jul 2020)

Woody2Shoes":2yqti26c said:


> MikeG.":2yqti26c said:
> 
> 
> > Draws: knickers or other undergarments.
> ...



You're right, and I was wrong. Architects are used to having to say that to engineers. :lol:


----------



## MikeG. (29 Jul 2020)

Fifty drawers!!! Some of you people most definitely have too much stuff!


----------



## Sheptonphil (29 Jul 2020)

MikeG.":20qnf3q7 said:


> Fifty drawers!!! Some of you people most definitely have too much stuff!


   Yes, but even ‘stuff’ like finishes, abrasives, all hand tools, tool accessories (they go walking for a past time, spare blades, special size Allen keys etc ) will be suuuper organised. 

Probably find half will be empty and I’ve gone way over the top, but at least everything will have a place and hopefully will be in it. :?


----------



## gregmcateer (30 Jul 2020)

MikeG.":3vay0rl2 said:


> Fifty drawers!!! Some of you people most definitely have too much stuff!



I agree - you only need enough for the ones in the wash, whilst you are wearing today's and a spare pair for whilst the other ones are drying  

Sorry. I'll get my hat, coat....


----------

